# Convolare a giuste nozze



## Angelatv

¡Hola a todos! 
¿Alguien sabe si la expresión italiana “convolare a giuste nozze” tiene un equivalente en español?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Agró

Puoi spiegare cos'è? Non la conosco questa.


----------



## 0scar

*convolare*
2 CO _c. a nozze_, _a giuste nozze_, _a nuove nozze_, sposarsi


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Puoi spiegare cos'è? Non la conosco questa.


Terminaron por casarse.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti.
Attenzione però che _convolare a nozze_ è uguale a _*terminar* por casarse/casarse/unirse en matrimonio_.


----------



## Angelatv

La frase in cui è inserita è "Dal canto mio, traditore della serenissima, *convolai a giuste in quel di Milano*". 
Posso quindi tradurre "Terminé por casarme en Milan"?


----------



## Agró

Angelatv said:


> La frase in cui è inserita è "Dal canto mio, traditore della serenissima, *convolai a giuste in quel di Milano*".
> Posso quindi tradurre "Terminé por casarme en Milan"?


Dove sono andato a finire le 'nozze'?


----------



## Angelatv

Agró said:


> Dove sono andato a finire le 'nozze'?


 
L'autore scrive proprio così! Lascia sottinteso la parola "nozze"!


----------



## Agró

Direi di sì.
"Terminé por casarme en Milan" o
"Acabé por casarme en Milan" (forse meglio così, nel senso che viene più usato).


----------



## Angelatv

Grazie mille!!!


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Dove sono andate a finire le 'nozze'?


----------



## Agró

Gracias por la corrección, miau. Mi dispiace.


----------



## 0scar

Creo que es un error traducir como "terminar casandose".
Yo diría que un equivalente castellano es "dar el sí" o "unirse en matrimonio"


----------



## gatogab

> Convolàre= lat. CONVOLARE _volare verso o insieme. _Volare *insieme ad un termine*; e _fig._ Accorere o Andar con prestezza; ma d'ordinario non si dice che di chi passa ad altre nozze.
> DIZIONARIO ETIMOLOGICO ONLINE


----------



## 0scar

Esto es lo que dice el De Mauro:
*
convolare*
v.intr. (_io convólo_; _essere_)
1 BU prendere il volo, volare insieme 
2 CO _c. a nozze_, _a giuste nozze_, _a nuove nozze_, sposarsi

Ahora se me ocurre que también se podría decir *"caminar juntos hacia el altar"*

"*Volare* *insieme ad un termine" *se me ocurre que es* "volar juntos hacia un objetivo", *que es diferente que* "terminar volando juntos hacia"*


----------



## Angelatv

Angelatv said:


> La frase in cui è inserita è "Dal canto mio, traditore della serenissima, *convolai a giuste in quel di Milano*".
> Posso quindi tradurre "Terminé por casarme en Milan"?


 
*"Caminar juntos hacia el altar" *me encanta, pero en mi contexto no suena tan bien...


----------

